# Live Projection of iPhone with Filter?



## doggmann (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey Boothies!
Here's a question: we'd like to project from an iPhone while said iPhone is recording live. Ideally we'd love to have the iPhone recording with some of those filter on facebook or instagram and sending that as a live feed to a projector.

Anyone have an experience with that?
Thanks!

Peter Parish
Redwood High School
Tech Director/Designer
peterparish.com


----------



## Amiers (Mar 23, 2018)

No wires requires some software and a network. Not the most reliable but it does work. 
https://www.google.com/search?safe=.....mobile-gws-wiz-serp.......0i71.6s354OwOZHw=

Reflector works pretty good. 

If you want a cable attached then iPhone to FireWire adapter to an sdi back to a switcher and from th switcher to projections. 

That’s the basic hardware path. Specifics I’ll let you look up.


----------



## mikefellh (Mar 24, 2018)

I know with iPads there is the iPad port (whether the old 30 pin one or the new Lightning connector) and we have used HDMI converters for those...anything on the iPad screen will be sent to HDMI (including when you tap your password and the numbers flash).




Don't know if the iPhone is 100% the same or not in that regard...I seem to remember it only displays video output when certain apps are running, not all the time like the iPad.


----------



## doggmann (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks all!!! I did indeed dig up a couple of those cables like above, but old VGA style. We still have a few old VGA projectors, so we're sacrificing the portability of a little battery projector for an AC powered bigger projector that the actor can still manipulate, but it's giving a live feed of what that same or another actor is shooting with the iPhone. Powerful stuff - putting stupid Instagram filters on top of a student delivering a vulnerable monologue. Heart-wrenching given the current state of life-through-Instagram-filters. Nothing is sacred.


----------



## Amiers (Mar 26, 2018)

Build a network use your big projector and use reflector. All wireless.


https://www.takepermission.com/reflector-app-display-ios-device-on-your-computer/


----------



## mikefellh (Mar 26, 2018)

doggmann said:


> I did indeed dig up a couple of those cables like above, but old VGA style. We still have a few old VGA projectors,



I should have mentioned the VGA version (I have two of them), but most things are HDMI these days and I just ordered the HDMI version because I was tired of having to use a VGA to HDMI adapter too!


doggmann said:


> putting stupid Instagram filters on top of a student delivering a vulnerable monologue. Heart-wrenching given the current state of life-through-Instagram-filters. Nothing is sacred.



Well, one year I had my iPad camera (connected to the projector) pointed at the audience with a snowfall filter used with it.


----------



## mikefellh (Mar 30, 2018)

One more thing about the HDMI version of the Lightning adapter...it also needs external power, unlike the VGA version which doesn't. This can either be a bad thing or a good thing...bad because it requires you to be near an outlet and have a Lightning power supply, and good because it will power your device too unlike the VGA version which depends on the device's battery.


----------



## darinlwebb (Apr 2, 2018)

It's super risky but I saw a production of Brave New World where the character of The Directory was backstage performing into an iPad, which was on a FaceTime call with a Macbook, which was connected to the projector. Later in the show I think they did the same thing with an iPad hidden in a "mirror" on stage, where they projected what the character was seeing in the mirror.

This was all done by a guy who personally owned the devices in question, and worked for AppleCare for some time, and even then it was a risky reliance on wifi with lots of potential points of failure.


----------



## doggmann (Apr 4, 2018)

We've got with the straight VGA out of the phone directly into a projector. We're a little more "wired" than we'd first intended, but the effect and the power of the projector are fantastic. Relying on WiFi in our theater is always a mistake...not only is our network overworked (the entire district), but just too many concrete walls to get a reliable signal as you move around the space.

Thanks for the help, all!


----------



## eadler (Apr 4, 2018)

I believe there's a way to replicate the iPhone display to an AppleTV and then use its output to drive your display engine of choice.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 4, 2018)

You don’t need to go through concrete set up a computer in the wings with the router then video out of the computer to a switcher then out to the projector. 

This is a intranet not through the school network. 

Want the computer in the booth then just cat5 from the router to the computer anywhere. 

But running cables out of the phone works too. Glad you got it working.


----------

